# Cost of pregnancy without Medicare



## squirel

Hello everyone,
my partner and I have been living in OZ since 5 years and were thinking about starting a family at one point. Our concerns are the costs to come up. I am only on a temporary visa (he is a Kiwi and can't sponsor me for PR) and thus have no Medicare. 
As a visa requirement I do have private health insurance, where I'd have to book an extra for Maternity services plus another year waiting time. 

Does anyone have any experiences what sort of costs we would have to expect? 

Also thinking further down the track, I am not eligible for Parental Leave Pay. So we would only have one income and no lovely grandparents for child minding  The humanservices.gov.au website was gave me some helpful info regarding the Newborn Upfront Payment, Dad and Partner Pay and Tax Benefits. 
Is anyone in a similar situation? How do you cope moneywise? 

Many thanks in advance


----------



## Mish

Check with the health insurance about pregnancy because a friend and I were talking about health insurance yesterday and she was saying for pregnancy it is 12 months by the time you have the baby not 12 months before you get pregnant.

Also I was told the cost of a baby in a hospital was $6,000+ it depends on the hospital (my cousins was $9,000 in a private hospital). Maybe call up a few and ask them.


----------



## squirel

Thanks Mish, I'll call my health insurance tomorrow. 
So the $6000 was just hospital, not included scans i guess?


----------



## Mish

Just for the birth.

Ring some hospital too as they will vary in cost.


----------



## chouse

In Newcastle NSW $8000 c-section (private), scans between $250-$500 each time, doctors appointment $120 each time and then any medication you might need. That was 2 years ago though.


----------



## Wendy137

Hi squirel,

I've just found your question. I would like to ask you how it ended. I'm in a similar situation, so I would be very grateful for any information and tips 

Best regards!


----------



## jasonrebello

Hi,

My partner and I were recently blessed with a baby. We are based in QLD. We are on a PR Visa so we managed to get all costs covered via Medicare Card. However during our initial research I had checked the option of going private and I was informed that the costs would be anywhere between AUD $6000 to AUD $10000 depending on the procedure (C-section would obviously be more).

This figure covers the visits and scans as well. 

Hope it helps.


----------



## Wendy137

Thank you Jason, that helps a lot

All the best for you and your family with a new baby


----------



## projapoti

Hi everyone, I have a linked question. If the parents are with Temporary Residency visa and they got the new born baby in Australia, so will the baby be a Australian by born and will able to get the Australian Passport?


----------



## jasonrebello

*Eligibility for Australian passport*



projapoti said:


> Hi everyone, I have a linked question. If the parents are with Temporary Residency visa and they got the new born baby in Australia, so will the baby be a Australian by born and will able to get the Australian Passport?


Hi Projapoti,

Unfortunately not!! 
Here is the requirement verbatim - Persons born in Australia on or after 20 August 1986 are Australian citizens only if at least one of their parents was an Australian citizen or permanent resident at the time of their birth.

Follow this link for full details :

https://www.passports.gov.au/passportsexplained/pages/quicknewchildpassportguide.aspx

Hope it helps!


----------



## DylanW

My wife and I are expecting our second child (C-section) next Thursday 26th of May.

Having a baby privately in Australia costs around $10,000. Its $5,000 for the obstetrician alone then their is the per appointment costs, assisting obstetrician, anesthetist etc..

Good luck! Of course the costs of well worth it.

Dylan


----------



## jasonrebello

*Congratulations in advance*



DylanW said:


> My wife and I are expecting our second child (C-section) next Thursday 26th of May.
> 
> Having a baby privately in Australia costs around $10,000. Its $5,000 for the obstetrician alone then their is the per appointment costs, assisting obstetrician, anesthetist etc..
> 
> Good luck! Of course the costs of well worth it.
> 
> Dylan


Hey Dylan,

All the best for your second Bub and congratulations in advance!


----------

